# Slow N Steady Winter 2016



## Ninja Storm (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey everybody! I'm hosting my fourth competition, Slow N Steady Winter 2016! The events are:


3x3
4x4
3x3 OH
Clock
Square-1
Megaminx
3BLD

Registration is $10!

EDIT: There's no longer a registration limit!
Also, 4x4 has been added!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 4, 2015)

You just had a competition. Calm down, Keaton.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 4, 2015)

Hopefully I can make this one. Also <3 clock.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 4, 2015)

I was gonna try to go to red cross but i think ill go there instead. Cant wait


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 4, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> You just had a competition. Calm down, Keaton.



That was over two months ago :O


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh wow, this is the same weekend when I'm visiting family in Virginia!

Perfect timing!


----------



## DELToS (Dec 4, 2015)

Hopefully I can make it to this competition


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 6, 2015)

This might be the best events list I've ever seen. I hope I can go.

Edit: And TWO rounds of squan? This is so awesome.

Edit 2: Nooo I can't go


----------



## jonlin (Dec 12, 2015)

Am coming

Expect me to squander the competition :^)


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 12, 2015)

jonlin said:


> Am coming
> 
> Expect me to squander the competition :^)



Squan-der? Sorry, that was bad.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 12, 2015)

No, it was intentional.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2015)

jonlin said:


> No, it was intentional.



Oh. I thought I was just making crud up.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey guys! 

Unfortunately, we have to change the venue and the date of the competition to January 30th in the Grand Ballroom(same floor, different room.)

Because of this, we should have more events, and a new schedule might be posted soon.

Also, if you are unable to attend now, because of the change of date, let me know. I'll refund your payment. 

Keaton Ellis


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 17, 2015)

I might be able to go now!


----------



## DELToS (Dec 17, 2015)

If my dad lets me go, I'll compete in 3x3 and clock. I would do square-1 but I wouldn't meet the cutoff times


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 18, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Unfortunately, we have to change the venue and the date of the competition to January 30th in the Grand Ballroom(same floor, different room.)
> 
> Because of this, we should have more events, and a new schedule might be posted soon.
> 
> ...



Were any more added?


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 21, 2015)

So happy I can actually come


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 27, 2015)

Because of the acquisition of more timers, we are having 4x4, as well as Square-1 round 3! Please check the schedule for more information.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Because of the acquisition of more timers, we are having 4x4, as well as Square-1 round 3! Please check the schedule for more information.



Is there any way we can have tentative skewb? (plsplspls)


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Because of the acquisition of more timers, we are having 4x4, as well as Square-1 round 3! Please check the schedule for more information.


3 rounds of squan? You're the best, Keaton. Also +1 to tentative skewb.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 27, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Unfortunately, we have to change the venue and the date of the competition to January 30th in the Grand Ballroom(same floor, different room.)
> 
> ...



It's great because I actually couldn't go on the 16th XD


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 28, 2015)

Keaton, I think the event list is too good. Can't you maybe make it a little worse so I don't feel too bad about not being able to go? 

Seriously though, after this 3 rounds of squan thing, I'm really going to try to convince my parents.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 28, 2015)

Registered! Squan is super stacked. We might have a shot at the fastest podium ever.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 28, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Registered! Squan is super stacked. We might have a shot at the fastest podium ever.



3 rounds of SQ-1 + Brandon + Qiyi = NAR for sure


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 28, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Registered! Squan is super stacked. We might have a shot at the fastest podium ever.



Fastest podium ever is sub-13. Here's hoping.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 28, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Because of the acquisition of more timers, we are having 4x4, as well as Square-1 round 3! Please check the schedule for more information.


How do i fix my registration to add 4x4 now that its added


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 28, 2015)

and also how many people are you anticipating


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 28, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> How do i fix my registration to add 4x4 now that its added



An email went out.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 15, 2016)

So so so pumped to be going to this. See you guys then!


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 28, 2016)

how does registration keep rising after the cutoff, is it because they just payed but registered before?


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 2, 2016)

This competition had 11 of the top 20 square-1 singles in the US, and 26 of the top 100.


----------

